# How to fix a messed up mane?



## osage645 (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone! I have a problem. I recently bought a new horse, however, his mane is two different lengths. According to the old owner, he rubbed his mane raw right in the middle....it's growing back, but that middle section is consequently 3 or 4 inches short than the rest of his mane. It looks......special  .

Any advice? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

pull it or roach it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Easy -- cut the rest to match! If you don't want it to look like the proverbial "pot over the head" haircut, cut it 1 to 2 inches longer than you want the finished length and then take small sections and cut up into the mane to get a softer edge.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I would pull it to the shorter lengh  then it will grow out looking nice, rather than special :lol:


----------



## osage645 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! One problem: I've never pulled a mane before! How do you pull it so the hair gets shorter?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it would be easier if someone could physically show you. go get a pair of razor scissors, or a razor knife, they are like 3 bucks. use that to cut the mane, because you dont want it to be a perfect straight line, it'll look silly.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Pull it!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

have a look on youtube or video jug for an instruction video  that would be the best way to lean


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

i would just cut it all the same length, then start taking care of it regularly so it grows well. =]
what i do, is put mayonnaise in my horses mane and braid it all up so that it doesn't break off or get pulled out or anything like that.
also MTG is great for growing faster!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

notorious_ said:


> i would just cut it all the same length, then start taking care of it regularly so it grows well. =]
> what i do, is put mayonnaise in my horses mane and braid it all up so that it doesn't break off or get pulled out or anything like that.
> also MTG is great for growing faster!


Does the Mayo stink?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Chop it off and start over :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this is the best video ive found so far on how to pull a mane.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=goydD5Gead0


----------



## Kerolover (May 4, 2008)

Lmfaoooo Mayo thats the sillyest thing i heard but i should try it and ummm If I heard right the ppl that tought me about horses told me not to brade your horses mane it breaks out (or is it there tail) :? anywayyy yea just cut it evenly


----------



## incalover (May 4, 2008)

Heyy, Well my horse had the same sutuation when i first bought her, she rubbed her main off in her olf home, so it was differnt lenghs. With some help, we cut it, with razor scissors, and now it has grown to normal length and looks beautiful  ,, Good Luck! Let us know how you do it. Also I would probaly go with pulling the mane, i would of if i knew about it back then :lol: ..


----------



## osage645 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice! I'll let you all know what works best.


----------

